# define douche bag



## amyy (Sep 23, 2010)

Yesterday my boyfriend and I got into a massive fight and it got pretty physical, it was before m children woke up in the morning, i ended up throwing a glass at his head because he was grabbing me and stuff... then when he came home from work he said "I hope you dont mind..im having a chick over tonight" which infuriated me but i just stuck to my evenings activity's when i came downstairs from putting the boys to bed SHE was here she had just arrived, so i gave her a *****y look and went on my merry way. then i noticed they went upstairs into OUR bedroom.. so i got mad, and went up there to tell them to leave the house now! he said no and she said "babe lets just go!" BABE?!?!? pleeeease remember this is my boyfriend. so i told him we were done and then when he came home he was trying to love on me and stuff im so damn confused!


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

amyy said:


> Yesterday my boyfriend and I got into a massive fight and it got pretty physical, it was before m children woke up in the morning, i ended up throwing a glass at his head because he was grabbing me and stuff... then when he came home from work he said "I hope you dont mind..im having a chick over tonight" which infuriated me but i just stuck to my evenings activity's when i came downstairs from putting the boys to bed SHE was here she had just arrived, so i gave her a *****y look and went on my merry way. then i noticed they went upstairs into OUR bedroom.. so i got mad, and went up there to tell them to leave the house now! he said no and she said "babe lets just go!" BABE?!?!? pleeeease remember this is my boyfriend. so i told him we were done and then when he came home he was trying to love on me and stuff im so damn confused!



Okay, now I see why, you were saying "Douce Bag" He is being one and he is one. This boyfriend of yours he sounds like he is nothing but a player and someone who just is not ready to be with one person and one person only. When someone choose to be with someone- well, then that means* YOU BE WITH THAT ONE AND ONLY PERSON*... I really, hate people who, thinks that they need to go out on the ones that they are with. It is not far to the person that they're dating or married with. Also now, days STDs are very well, known and it is not safe to be going around sleeping with every Tom, Dyck, Or Harry- or on his case it would be every Sally, Kay, or Shelly (I had no clue what names to add there) anyway- it sounds like he has been with this person, for awhile now and most likely, was with her even before he was with you. I would have lost it if my man- let another female call him "Babe" and if that female told my husband "Lets go Babe" I would have let her know who is boss...


I have no need to worry though- my husband does not cheat, will not cheat and it just is not something he would ever do. He is not like a lot of males- he is different in everyway... I think though you should just let that loser go- find someone who really wants to be with you, you only and NOBODY ELSE.... You have one heart that is it- just like that is all the males have so it means they can only love and be in love with one person not two- he may think that but all it is, is just one big ole *Infactuation for that person- nothing more.... AND THAT IS A FACT*


----------



## amyy (Sep 23, 2010)

I honestly just feel stupid... hes not a good person to be with ive known for awhile but its so hard to just end it.. i dont know why... its seriously driving me crazy.. im at such a loss at what to do.. i have two very young children in the mix of all of this and its just getting ridiculous


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I know you have kids and that makes it hard to end things, but just think about this: do you really want your kids there while he brings random women into your home? Do you want to explain this to your kids? Can you keep your kids from thinking that what he does is normal and appropriate? And can you live with all of this being your responsibility since clearly he doesn't think about the kids when it comes to this? 

Yes, he's a douche bag. Definitely. I'm not entirely sure that's a strong enough word to define a man who would behave that way, but it'll work. 

And after that little stunt, I won't even tell you to try counseling or to give him one more chance to try to change. Just kick his butt out. Move on and find a man who will be with you and only you, and love you and your kids like you all deserve.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you really need US to tell you what to do? 

Are they his kids? 

He's immature and yes a real douche bag.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sorry for the situation you've got yourself into but seriously can't you see how rotten, bad and destructive the situation is??? A so called boyfriend who is abusive, a so called boyfriend who brings home other women and takes her into your bedroom! And you, a mother and aunt allowing yourself to be abused physically and mentally and emotionally!!! I am not sure what has happened in your life that you think any of this is OK, if you don't respect yourself enough to get out than think of how the kids will turn out being raised in such an environment. You are afraid of leaving because you aren't sure if you can make it on your own. Look at it this way, if you leave, the next week or month or even year may be hard to get through, but you will get through it and be a better person and parent, it will be a struggle but that builds strength, and your life will get better as you mature. If you stay, the abuse will get worse, any self respect you have will eventually be gone, who knows how the kids will turn out but the odds will be stacked against them. Every day of your life with this man will be a living hell, not a pretty future is it?


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

What your boyfriend is doing is totally out of reason. Men do cheat (mostly in hiding when they have issues with their women) but doing it this way is totally irresponsible and is abusing your loyality. Don't give such a person a second chance. 

Do what is good for you and for your kids. I wouldn't let my kids grow in such an invironment. They are much better to be from a broken home than in one.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Why are you with this asswipe, seriously, look how he disrespected you. You know to yourself that he treats you bad, why are you letting someone do that emotionally to you. Do you like the fights, the stress and the make up sex, is why you are staying or, are you staying for other reasons. Why are you letting your kids grow up in this enviornment - they see how he treats you, and dont you think they will disrespect you as well. You are a grown woman with kids, why are you allowing him to treat you as if you are a child. 
Grow some BACKBONE, and kick him to the curb, and spend time with your kids, and in due time, you will find someone worthy of being with you.


----------

